# Looking For A Comforter



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So I'm looking for a comforter for my sons camper. Whether you have one for sale yourself, or know of a link for a queen size, with fitted corners I'd apprecitate it!








Thanks
Ember


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Not that hard to make one yourself. Measure the width of mattress add a couple of inches, and then measure the width of the comforter. subtract the two, divide by two and measure in that distance from both sides. Cut a square that size out of each bottom corner and sew together. Done.


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

rvandvansurplus.com You can't get the original Keystone fabrics as they are proprietary but this is their supplier.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We ditched the comforters that came with the camper and switched to duvets - very warm and cozy - you can find good deals in IKEA.

Ali


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> Not that hard to make one yourself. Measure the width of mattress add a couple of inches, and then measure the width of the comforter. subtract the two, divide by two and measure in that distance from both sides. Cut a square that size out of each bottom corner and sew together. Done.


I feel kinda DUMB!! Thanks for pointing out the obvious!! I sew all the time, and it never occured to me to sew my own!! In my defense I have had kind of a long couple of weeks!


----------

